# Model s p100d Asian spec have Ludacris mode standard?



## mc0819 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi please help, i.m importing an Tesla model s p100d 2017 from Japan, it's an right hand drive Asian spec. Not much information available on the car on auction sheet.

Do they come with Ludacris mode standard on the p100d 2017 model? Or it's like an add up option.

If any one have some information or have the same right hand drive spec car please help with the info, thanks


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I don't think it was free at that time, but not really sure


----------

